# My new S2



## CaptainJackSparrow

My new super go fast ride...
Hopefully going to get it built up in the next week or so. Red and easton wheels; more pics to come.


----------



## C6Rider

*Looking forward to some pictures*



CaptainJackSparrow said:


> My new super go fast ride...
> Hopefully going to get it built up in the next week or so. Red and easton wheels; more pics to come.


That is my next bike. Currently riding a P2C, but my triathlon days are over. Time for a road bike, and the S2 is just what I need.


----------



## pagey

Waiting for mine to land as we speak


----------



## AlexRandall

what frame size is that? Lighter than I expected for an S2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

AlexRandall said:


> what frame size is that? Lighter than I expected for an S2


It is a 54. 

What were you thinking it would weigh and do you know what a S3 weighs?


----------



## pagey

I was thinking the S2 with fork is 1240g so it probably isn't too far off without the fork


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*Wheels came today*

2010 Easton EC90 SL clinchers
Weighed more then I thought they would; not sure if Easton weighed them with rim tape.

Mine with tape:
Front - 680 g
Rear w/ dura ace cassette freebody - 860 g

I am going to swap out the cassette body for my red which will probably shave weight at the same time.

I will have some build pics over the next couple of days.


----------



## varian72

1540 for carbon clinchers, huh? What't the point?


----------



## MG537

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> 2010 Easton EC90 SL clinchers
> Weighed more then I thought they would; not sure if Easton weighed them with rim tape.
> 
> Mine with tape:
> Front - 680 kg
> Rear w/ dura ace cassette freebody - 860 kg
> 
> I am going to swap out the cassette body for my red which will probably shave weight at the same time.
> 
> I will have some build pics over the next couple of days.


680kg = 1496 lbs
860kg = 1892 lbs
That must be world record


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

MG537 said:


> 680kg = 1496 lbs
> 860kg = 1892 lbs
> That must be world record



oops, fixed..I wouldnt want to turn those wheels uphill


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

varian72 said:


> 1540 for carbon clinchers, huh? What't the point?


Not to concerned about the weight; I just thought they would be lighter per Easton’s site. Hoping they are durable, stiff, and more aero then an aluminum rim.


----------



## balatoe

Enjoy your new ride. Here is mine.  

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2769861#post2769861


----------



## SROC3

Nice  Yeah.....I have an S1 and I want to upgrade to an S2 frameset.

Here's my current bike on my website - http://www.thecycleboy.com/Cycle_Boy_Site/My_Machine.html


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*Haven’t gotten as far as I wanted...*

due to the world cup and some surf


----------



## natedg200202

I think this is the best paint scheme they came up with for the S2 - very nice look!


----------



## SROC3

You're going to LOVE those wheels  They ROCK.


----------



## sappie66

natedg200202 said:


> I think this is the best paint scheme they came up with for the S2 - very nice look!


Never warmed to that paint scheme -- looks like a Giant  . Just love the old SLC red, which is the one I have  . 










Congrats anyway, Captain Jack.:thumbsup:


----------



## MCF

Like the new paint job better! Good choice.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

sappie66 said:


> Never warmed to that paint scheme -- looks like a Giant


Except the part that clearly says Cervelo....


----------



## ping771

Tinea Pedis said:


> Except the part that clearly says Cervelo....


Buhahaha!!!


----------



## TiBike

*???*



emubsimum said:


> Total newb here, how do we use are mods after the patch?
> Wait for the authors to issue a new version? How do we know that a new version is ment to be post patch?
> I dont plan to do any toc stuff.
> Finally please, please, please answer, I cant use just one toolbar, thats some sort of torture that Blizzard are getting a kick out of :-
> ______________________________________
> Download Thriller movies
> Philosophy ebooks for downloads



Whoa there. Meth, not even once!


----------



## HazemBata

Wow, that looks great Captain Jack. That will be a sweet ride when it's done.

BTW, the bottom bracket area is enormous.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*I never posted the S2 built up...*

here are a some pics to get motivated for spring ridding


----------



## sappie66

Tinea Pedis said:


> Except the part that clearly says Cervelo....


talking about the paint,


----------



## trunkz22

And what's the verdict on the bike for you?


----------



## edgonz

Nice looking bike!

If you dont' mind me asking, do you use this bike for racing, group riding or a bit of both?

I'm considering a Cervelo, but still deciding on a model for my riding style.


----------



## pagey

I've got an S2 and use mine for evertything except Crits - Commute, Race, training - great bike USE IT!


----------



## edgonz

pagey said:


> I've got an S2 and use mine for evertything except Crits - Commute, Race, training - great bike USE IT!


Thanks for the tip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Democrazy

Very fast bike for sure


----------

